
World's Most Important Electric Car Is Launching Now it is not Tesla or Porsche - xbmcuser
https://www.thedrive.com/tech/29729/the-worlds-most-important-electric-car-is-launching-now-and-its-not-a-porsche-or-tesla
======
xbmcuser
Something like this is what I am waiting for. This and cars at these prices
could bring about move to electric cars a lot faster than most are expecting.

